
Mind-reading wearable kitty tail wags when you're happy - protomyth
http://io9.com/5945649/mind+reading-wearable-kitty-tail-wags-when-youre-happy
======
protomyth
German readers: [http://www.crackajack.de/2012/09/22/mind-controlled-
kitten-t...](http://www.crackajack.de/2012/09/22/mind-controlled-kitten-tails-
for-humans/)

older product: [http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-05/5/neurowear-
cat-...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-05/5/neurowear-cat-ears)

Not sure how I feel about stuff like this. It could end up the modern version
of the mood ring, or actually be a thing.

